# Shorty Leyland Cypress - seen better days...



## Jason Lathrop (May 30, 2016)

I have two of these and both about are about 3ft tall. They get afternoon sunlight (North facing) and live in a moderate climate (Seattle). They don't get natural irrigation as they are in pots on a patio - but they get water every week. One is worse than the other and appears to have white (cobweb looking) spots starting. 

I have tried new planters (thought they out-grew their pots), water less, water more and even furtlizer but nothing helps. It's been three years and before I write them off as a loss I wanted to check with the pros. 

See photos attached. Anyone have an idea here?


----------

